# Amplesound.net NEW Acoustic Guitar VSTI : AGM



## JasonMorin (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello everyone !

Ample Sound has announced a new member of its guitar instrument series: Ample Guitar M.








AGM is recorded on the Martin D-41 acoustic guitar, with 3842 dry samples and a total size of 5.61GB. Original samples have been recorded as 24bit 44.1khz stereo. Natural sustain and resonating sounds of the guitar are unadulterated. No looping samples.








More info to be found here:

amplesound.net



You can check the online manual here:

amplesound.net



Watch some videos here:

Ample Guitar M Demo- Rylynn - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE-0LFNNORs (Ample Guitar M Demo - Suite830B - YouTube)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRyXQ4WI-7M (Ample Guitar M Demo - Return - YouTube)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5lO3Oyni0g (Ample Guitar M Demo - BluesAG - YouTube)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clpxsv6bF5o (Ample Guitar M Demo - DearBen (by Vband) - YouTube)


Here are audio samples:

https://soundcloud.com/ample-sound/agm-suite830b

https://soundcloud.com/ample-sound/agm-suite830

https://soundcloud.com/ample-sound/agm-rylynn

https://soundcloud.com/ample-sound/agm-return

https://soundcloud.com/ample-sound/agm-dear-ben-vband

https://soundcloud.com/ample-sound/agm-bluesag-lei-qian

https://soundcloud.com/ample-sound/new- ... esound-all











If you like what you see and hear, Please check out Amplesound.net other products: AGP , AGF and AGG

















Thank you


Customer service: [email protected]
Technical service: [email protected]


----------



## ThomasL (Feb 23, 2013)

I saw the videos a couple of days ago and I'm really impressed. Nice job!


----------



## fastcharly (Feb 24, 2013)

Unbelievable!!! :shock: :shock: Really impressive!! The best acoustic guitar without a doubt


----------



## Camus (Feb 24, 2013)

I bought the Matin guitar 2 days ago.
It is unbelievable!
It sounds great and everything in this VI is checked out to detail. WOW


----------



## JasonMorin (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you all for all the kind words.

In case of any problem regarding a product from Amplesound.net . Do not hesitate to contact: 


Customer service: *[email protected]*

Technical service: *[email protected]*


Thank you


----------



## shakuman (Feb 25, 2013)

I bought the bundle and I can say it sounds awesome! _-)


----------



## JasonMorin (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you shakuman!!!!

Check out Amplesound.net other guitars too and the 31% off offer ending 18/3/2013

http://www.amplesound.net/en/purchase.asp


In case of any problems with Amplesound.net products, please contact:

Customer service: [email protected]
Technical service: [email protected]




Jason


----------



## Ed (Mar 4, 2013)

This sounds amazing, but how easy is it to make your own strumming patterns? I've watched the videos and tried to read the tutorial with the sound cloud examples but it still seems pretty confusing.


----------



## synthnut (Mar 5, 2013)

The Martin guitar sounds GREAT , but not on sale on it's own , and the learning curve looks to be pretty intense after going thru the tutorial as Ed said .....Too involved for me ....It does sound GREAT though .....Jim


----------



## JasonMorin (Mar 5, 2013)

Ed @ Mon Mar 04 said:


> This sounds amazing, but how easy is it to make your own strumming patterns? I've watched the videos and tried to read the tutorial with the sound cloud examples but it still seems pretty confusing.



Go to this download page : http://www.amplesound.net/en/download.asp?page=2

And download Ample Guitar G (7 days Trial Period with full features)

The strummer engine is the same.......except that the Ample Guitar G is a Gibson Les Paul Custom Guitar

(it is recommended to use a download manager example: FlashGet , when downloading the demo)


Jason Morin


----------



## Ed (Mar 6, 2013)

Jason, I'm downloading your demo version now 

CAn you do this kind of thing well that you hear here?


----------



## JasonMorin (Mar 8, 2013)

....Sorry for the delay

The short answer is Yes. I think you can get a good view from this video (strummer mode):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clpxsv6bF5o

in this example, you control the chord change by pressing the midi notes from c2 to b2 (you can also edit the chords that you have)

When you want to do a Down stroke, up stroke , Down stroke mute , up stroke mute you do it with those midi notes: c4,e4,g4,b4


Jason


----------



## JasonMorin (Mar 11, 2013)

more acoustic instruments in the making........stay alert !


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Mar 11, 2013)

JasonMorin @ Mon Mar 11 said:


> more acoustic instruments in the making........stay alert !


Some of us like nylon strings  :D 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=JT0hBtORZ_0#t=57s


----------



## JasonMorin (Mar 12, 2013)

Audun Jemtland...... we hear you ! 

amplesound.net is working on it !


----------



## Martin Hines (Mar 15, 2013)

I downloaded the demo (Ample Gibson) and there are two capabilities I do not see. Perhaps I am missing them

1) Ability to save instrument presets

You can make all types of changes, e.g. adjust ADSR, turn on/off specific parameters, add different effects and tweak them. However, once these customizations are made, I can't find a way to save them so that "preset" could be called up in the future.

I read the online manual and see you can create/save strumming pattern presets, but I don't see instrument presets


2) Ability to re-set values to default settings

This relates to the above. If you have made a bunch of adjustments, the only way I can find to reset them back to their original values is to close the plugin, then re-open it.


----------



## Embertone (Mar 16, 2013)

Purchased the acoustic guitar last night - I have several projects to work on and was in need of a good sound. With a guitar like this, we will definitely think twice about sampling one :roll: 

This thing absolutely rocks, the sound is stunning, the programming is very, very impressive - lots of attention to detail. Here's our random (and maybe inappropriate on this forum?) endorsement: if you need an all around acoustic guitar VI, don't hesitate to get this!

The best VI's are the ones flexible and authentic enough to allow for unfiltered music-making to happen... this is what we shoot for when we make instruments. I think AGM is in that category - there's no jumping around flaws and problems to make it sound good... you can just focus on getting your musical ideas out. It's such a joy to play this thing!

-Alex


----------



## JasonMorin (Mar 17, 2013)

Martin Hines @ Fri Mar 15 said:


> 1) Ability to save instrument presets
> 
> 2) Ability to re-set values to default settings




Hi Martin,

With your DAW , you should be able to save or load any preset made with amplesound's product. 

About ''re-set values to default'' you can create a Default preset with your DAW and load it any time you want to come back to it.

Or (longer method) hold your shift key and with your mouse, click on the (knob, fader) you want to reset.


If you still feel that it should be made available from within the instrument, please make a suggestion here:

Customer service: [email protected]



Jason


----------



## JasonMorin (Mar 17, 2013)

Embertone @ Sat Mar 16 said:


> Purchased the acoustic guitar last night - I have several projects to work on and was in need of a good sound. With a guitar like this, we will definitely think twice about sampling one :roll:
> 
> This thing absolutely rocks, the sound is stunning, the programming is very, very impressive - lots of attention to detail. Here's our random (and maybe inappropriate on this forum?) endorsement: if you need an all around acoustic guitar VI, don't hesitate to get this!
> 
> ...




Alex, on behalf of Amplesound.net , Thank You very much !

YOU GUYS from http://embertone.com/ truly _-) =o


Can't wait to see and hear more from your Friedlander Solo Violin o/~ 
The GUI is beautiful : http://ow.ly/i/1EdvA

Take Care Alex and see you on Twitter!!!


Jason Morin


----------



## Martin Hines (Mar 17, 2013)

JasonMorin @ Sun Mar 17 said:


> Martin Hines @ Fri Mar 15 said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Ability to save instrument presets
> ...


Jason,

Thank you for the reply. I definitely will be making those suggestions. The capability of making "presets" within the software itself is a common feature of most virtual instruments.

The sound of the Martin guitar is very nice.


----------



## JasonMorin (Mar 29, 2013)

Here are some updates from Amplesound.net:


1) Take the time to listen to this recently added song ''Spring Sundown'' in which you can hear AGM:

https://soundcloud.com/freddiehangoler/spring-sundown-ample-agm


2) UPDATES:


AGM v1.0.1 changes:

1. RTAS version.
2. Separate Detect mode and Select mode on the Strummer, on Detect mode, Chord switching will be fixed in the 12th chord selection box.
3. Fixed a bug when AGM can't customize the instrument file path.
4. Added 64-bit standalone version for Mac.

AGG AGF AGP v1.2.3 changes:

1. RTAS version.
2. Expediated the loading speed of AU and VST plugins.
3. Improved multi-threaded stability during loading.
4. Added 64-bit standalone version for Mac.

Customers can update Ample Guitar to latest version for free here： http://www.amplesound.net/en/download.asp







For More Info:

Customer service: [email protected]
Technical service: [email protected]


----------



## JasonMorin (May 30, 2013)

Hello,

Ample Sound updates AGM & AGT to v1.1.0 for Win & Mac 

AGM & AGT v1.1.0 changes:

Alternate Tuner: Turning the 6 tuners on the head allows user to change the tune of corresponding strings up to 2 semitones down.The tuners are fully
compatible with all solo and strumming techniques and all articulations.

Keyboard Mode: Multiple notes now can be played simultaneously on one string without automatic hammer on /pull off, which enables the software to be played like a simple keyboard instrument.

New Installer: Refined the software property/settings file, so as to fix a former writing permission bug.



Video Here: 





Jason


----------



## JasonMorin (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello,

Here's a new Review from 

*rekkerd.org*

http://rekkerd.org/review-ample-guitar- ... ple-sound/


----------



## JasonMorin (Jun 17, 2013)

Ample Sound has released Ample Guitar AAX version. The update covers AGM, AGT, AGP, AGF, AGG.

AGM, AGT v1.1.1 changes:

AAX version.
New Installer on Mac and Win.
New save/load Strummer preset UI.
Fixed a bug where Hammer On & Pull Off notes can't be aligned to bar.

AGG AGF AGP v1.2.5 changes:

AAX version.
New Installer on Mac and Win.
New save/load Strummer preset UI.

The update is free.


----------



## JasonMorin (Jul 2, 2013)

Ample Sound has released Ample Guitar AAX for Protools 11. The update covers AGM, AGT, AGP, AGF, AGG.

Added AAX support for Protools 11.
Fixed a DFD/disk loading bug.
Improved CPU efficiency for AGM and AGT.
Fixed a bug on AGM and AGT about old DAW project/preset compatibility.

The update is free to existing customers.


----------

